# Can I spray foam myself, is it affordable.



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I suspect you can do this yourself if you have a spare $10,000.00 to buy the spray rig, hoses and spray heads. The foam of course would be a cost over and above this initial outlay.

Otherwise, it would take a few thousand little spray cans but the home center would consider you a top customer.:wink::laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not vouching for these folks but it is simply one of many that provide what you are looking for. 

http://www.tigerfoam.com/

start pecking the keyboard and look on the internet. There is a wealth of info out there.


----------



## RayMort (May 4, 2011)

It is possible to do spray foam insulation yourself at a fraction of the cost. Just make sure you follow the instructions carefully to avoid any problems.


----------



## HitLines (Aug 31, 2009)

Short answer seems to be no. Most kits I found when I was looking for this solution was around $1.20 a sqft. It seemed like 300 sqft tanks would run about $360 shipped (order of 2 or more). Even then, most of those numbers are based on a 2in fill with batt insulation for the rest. Filling then entire void (2x6, 2x8) would cost far too much.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I was watching a show a while back "American Builder." They used the portable foam product (like tiger foam). From what I could tell, it doesn't go up nearly as nice as the pro tools.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

DIYers have access to "froth packs", etc, which work well for smaller projects. Larger projects require a substantial investment in equipment and would likely negate if not completely reverse any savings.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The guys that spray foam for a living have fairly high tech setups that balance temperature and maintain a perfect match of the chemical components in the foam. Even if such equipment was rented I should think the material wasted in the learning curve would negate any possible cost savings. And then you would have to buy the chemicals to clean the equipment and return it. 

If it is a horizontal surface like the floor of an attic? Would you be open to exploring some other high R-Value options besides foam? And don't get me wrong, I am a foam fan. Where I had been working the foam folk were so busy it took forever for them to get to me at times though. And good luck getting them out for a small project.


----------



## RetiredRGM (May 6, 2011)

http://soythane.com/
http://soythane.mybigcommerce.com/products/1.5-POUND-FOAM-PACKAGE-#1.html


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

You would be better off starting your own new thread since many of the posters on this forum won't view an eleven year old thread. Also, since you're asking about the source for materials it would be useful to give an idea of your general location. The only info that we have is the "not US", "not Canada" flag next to your userid (which is derived from your IP address so can be manipulated).


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Last trailer spray foam rig I looked at was $63K with the trailer.
The real problem with a lot of foam is experience with the machine and product.
There are websites with used equipment for sale. I came to the conclusion that I did not know enough to buy a used rig. 
A year ago when I was looking for foam I found people who would bring the rig, foam and set it up and make sure it was working correctly. You would dress in the bunny suit and do all of the spraying.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

11 year old thread, guys.


----------

